# [H]CSM,Orks,SM,Eldar [W] Army Swap [UK]



## moonstorm07 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have

Figure Case
Also have Codex for each army.

CSM

Kharn The Betrayer
Typhus
3 Daemon Princes (Nurgle,Tzneetch and Slaneesh)
15 Chosen w/ Meltaguns
10 Terminators
40 Marines (4 Meltaguns)
20 Khorne Bezerkers
20 Plague Marines
18 Thousand Sons
2 Defilers
Land Raider
Vindicator
2 Predator Annihilators



Orks

Big Mek w/ Kustom Force Field
Warboss w/ Power Klaw
9 Killa Kans
10 Commandos
Boss Skinkrot
70 Slugga Boys
BattleWagon

SM

Lysander
10 Sternguard
60 Tac Marines
10 Vanguard
Vindicator
Assault Termie Squad w/ Hammer and Storm Shields 
Venerable Dreadnought w/ Hammer,TL Lascannon
Land Raider
6 Rhinos

Eldar

Avatar Of Khaine
Autarch on Bike
Farseer with 4 Warlocks
30 Dire Avengers
20 Guardians
6 Shining Spears
2 Wraith Lords
Fire Prism
10 Banshees
6 Fire Dragons
Wave Serpent
6 Warp Spiders
6 Swooping Hawks




Army Swap MUST be similar points also will break down into smaller groups but still a viable army.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

are the marines painted?


----------



## moonstorm07 (Dec 18, 2010)

Some are plain plastic the rest are primed Black and some white.


----------



## empirespy (Aug 2, 2011)

PM Inbound!


----------

